# Difficulty accessing Permanent / TSB online.



## demoivre (17 May 2006)

Despite several password changes over the last few months I have ongoing difficulty accessing my Perm./Tsb a/c. online. Other than giving me a new password and advising me to delete temporary files their tech. support guys don't have any other suggestions  as to how the problem can be solved  and I use the  IE browser when using that site as they suggest. Given that I regularly use AIB and BOI online without any problem I am assuming I am inputing my password data etc. correctly into the TSB site  and that that is not the problem.  Any suggestions greatly appreciated.  .


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2006)

What precisely is the problem? What errors are you getting?

Why not drop into your branch and ask them to help you get into your account? I have rarely had problem with this service in all the years that I have been using it. They once locked _FireFox _users out but relented within a couple of days when I (and others) complained.


----------



## demoivre (17 May 2006)

I regulalry get the message " Incorrect login data entered " even though I am meticulous about entering the data ( I have even written the PAN no. down on a page beside me to make sure I have selected the correct digits - then shredded it ). I have been able to access the account but it usually takes numerous attempts which I think is odd given that I never have a problem with AIB or BOI online.


----------



## conor_mc (17 May 2006)

Rarely had any problems myself, been using it since day one.


----------



## runner (17 May 2006)

Ive used TSB on line for years now and never a problem with IE.
You must be making some input mistake. remember, nothing seems to be checked until all 3 input routines are completed. Maybe something simple. Is the password case sensitive - must check?


----------



## CN624 (17 May 2006)

Password is case sensitive for ptsb
Never had a problem with the site. 
Have you got the right internet password?


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2006)

Oh - I did have one other problem at one stage. I'm sure that it allowed me to enter a password containing digits or other non alphabetic characters but then would not accept it when logging in. I had to get _PTSB _to reset the password and then change it to my own choice containing only acceptable characters. I have never seen the intermittent loging problems mentioned above but I let my personal laptop remember the main login details rather than entering them each time and then enter my _PIN _details manually.


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2006)

demoivre said:
			
		

> I regulalry get the message " Incorrect login data entered " even though I am meticulous about entering the data ( I have even written the PAN no. down on a page beside me to make sure I have selected the correct digits - then shredded it ). I have been able to access the account but it usually takes numerous attempts which I think is odd given that I never have a problem with AIB or BOI online.


 I've never had such problems and have used the system from day one (or possibly earlier as a beta user - can't remember).


----------



## demoivre (18 May 2006)

Thanks for the input folks - another change of password seems to have worked this time as I have been in to my account several times without problems since. Still got no idea what the problem was though.


----------



## ClubMan (29 May 2006)

_PTSB _are currently revamping their _Open24 _online banking service. If you attempt to login and get a missing page error with the following address:

https://\\www.open24.ie\online\login.aspx\

then edit the address to 

https://www.open24.ie/online/login.aspx

and you should be able to proceed to your account login OK. Or better still just bookmark the latter edited _URL_/address.

I see that they have added standing order and direct debit views and the ability to unilaterally add new bill payments without having to call customer service first.


----------



## deem (29 May 2006)

yeh I like that bit, got a bit fed up ringing them with new details


----------



## ClubMan (29 May 2006)

Oh dear - here we go again... Just like when they locked out _FireFox _users in early 2005 but eventually fixed the problem in the face of complaints for me and presumably others. I hope that this is simply a temporary glitch and they are not expecting customers to only use _IE/Netscape _to access their site. If this is a more permanent "improvement" then I will probably be on the move to another bank for current account services for the first time in about 15 years...

Underlining is mine.


> Dear ...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your  email.
> ...


----------



## DublinTexas (30 May 2006)

Improved... That makes me laugh...

I just did a billpayment and got this:
Please note successful transactions may take 5 working days to reach your bill account.

Previously it was "3 working days" now it's 5 working days and that for a payment to their own Visa card!

Half of my billpayment are still under 3rd party transfer..

Improvements.. back to the stoneage....


----------



## runner (30 May 2006)

Ive had the same experienc TEX, paying their OWN Visa with a transfer from my other account there. Maybe the only way around this is to withdraw the cash and lodge it again at the counter to the Visa!


----------



## Guest107 (31 May 2006)

Maybe Try installing the MS Java Virtual Machine and setting it as the Default Java VM in the Internet Settings Control Panel (rather than the Default VM which is the SUN VM) , thats how I got BoI working once the POS ......



> *Microsoft Virtual Machine*
> 
> The Microsoft Java Virtual Machine is no longer available from  Microsoft directly due to legal wrangling with SUN, however it   still can be downloaded...
> *Microsoft VM build 3805 for Windows XP, Windows 2000, Windows 95/98, Windows Me, Windows NT 4.0. 5.4 MB*
> ...


Ya never know where the legacy crap will strike .


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2006)

Whose problem is that suggestion designed to address? Not mine since the problem is with the _URL _that contains backward slashes instead of forward slashes and which _IE _understands but _FireFox _and others do not. Anyway I have a workaround for my problem - edit the _URL _and bookmark it. Annoying though.

In general I would be wary of using the _MS Java VM_ rather than _Sun's _since the former is so non standard and is no longer updated as far as I know.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2006)

While they seem to have ignored my most recent email to them at least they seem to have fixed the link so that it now works without hacking/manual editing in _FireFox_. Horray!


----------

